# Unusual Vostok Troika Automatic: Info Please!



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have seen a Vostok Troika mechanical wristwatch in pretty mint condition priced at £149. It has had no takers yet, and I am intrigued as to whether this watch is a commemorative, rare and interesting or whether it is essentially one of the cheaper watches in terms of quality and desirability. I myself have a couple of Vostok Europe automatics but as yet have not bought into the Soviet/Russian Vostoks that are, rightly in my view, quite popular here on the Forum.

Here are a few pics of the Vostok Troika model in question (pics from assets.catawiki.nl):




























The watch I show here is NOT the actual watch I looked at - the one I saw is in almost perfect condition and still with a (clean) plastic film cover over the caseback. One thing I did notice when examining the watch is that the case had a slight bluish hue when compared to the stainless steel bracelet, and I felt it was probably chromed alloy rather than steel. Apparently this model dates to about 2004.

Any information would be gratefully received...


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

At a guess, the case is likely to be chromed brass, and the domed crown looks very Komandirskie'ish.

A little about them: https://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/troika-4877685.html

Steve.


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Can't go more Russian than that :biggrin:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

I like that dial, the boat/waves applied?

(Is also love to know what the cyrillic on the bezel says)


----------

